# Question about AMH



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm 41 and have two boys. One was naturally conceived at 36, following immune treatment and three years of total infertility. The other was born last year. He was conceived with PGS and immune treatment after one cycle of IVF.

On my IVF cycle, I got an AFC of 11/12, as well, and 12 eggs, 7 mature, 7 blasts, 6 suitable for freezing, 1 PGS normal.

We've just been back to get AMH and AFC measured. My AFC is 11-12. My AMH is 4.8, which I believe to be low, but not awful for my age.

Does anyone know how bad an AMH of 4.8 is? It is worth going for another round of IVF?


----------



## moore77 (Feb 19, 2014)

Your AMH sounds good , mine was 4 immune issues too at a younger age but always low afc 5-7 and I was always a poor responder to stims. I was lucky to get 3 eggs. Based on your history and response sounds like it’s worth a shot


----------



## am83 (Aug 21, 2016)

Londonwriter said:


> I'm 41 and have two boys. One was naturally conceived at 36, following immune treatment and three years of total infertility. The other was born last year. He was conceived with PGS and immune treatment after one cycle of IVF.
> 
> On my IVF cycle, I got an AFC of 11/12, as well, and 12 eggs, 7 mature, 7 blasts, 6 suitable for freezing, 1 PGS normal.
> 
> ...


I'm soon 38 and have one daughter naturally conceived at 33yrs, but haven't been able to fall pregnant while trying for the past year. Some of my immune blood test results are out of range. I'm due to start IVF at ARGC. Just wondering what kind of treatment did you receive for your immune issues and where did you do your IVF? Btw my AMH is 2.8p/mol with AFC of 7-13 depending on the day. My FSH is 8.6 and ARGC said they don't care that much about AMH but rather AFC and FSH below 10.


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

am83 said:


> I'm soon 38 and have one daughter naturally conceived at 33yrs, but haven't been able to fall pregnant while trying for the past year. Some of my immune blood test results are out of range. I'm due to start IVF at ARGC. Just wondering what kind of treatment did you receive for your immune issues and where did you do your IVF? Btw my AMH is 2.8p/mol with AFC of 7-13 depending on the day. My FSH is 8.6 and ARGC said they don't care that much about AMH but rather AFC and FSH below 10.


I had my immune treatment with Dr Gorgy and did my cycle at CRGH.

I would strongly recommend CRGH. They were very professional and thorough. I’d also recommend Dr Gorgy for repeat failed IVF cycles or recurrent unexplained miscarriage - he does a lot of investigations, including immunes.

Having read a lot about immunes, I wouldn’t recommend immune treatment AT ALL _*UNLESS*_ you have some reason to believe you have a non-fertility-related clinical problem with your immune system, OR you have tried literally *EVERYTHING* else. The treatments are *NOT* evidence based, and the link between the tests and treatments is unclear 😞

You will read _miracle pregnancy_ stories like mine in the press, and on Fertility Friends. I have a very rare symptomatic immune dysfunction that is currently being investigated by some research scientists at Royal Free Hospital incase it falls into a constellation of extremely rare, poorly understood immune system disorders. The immune treatment I received during IVF was a large part of helping me get medical attention for my symptomatic, life-altering, evidently very rare illness (my flares are treated in under eight hours by Humira).

CRGH claim chromosomal problems are much more common than immune disorders and, although I don’t know if that’s true, I wouldn’t try an immune cycle without a failed PGS-tested chromosomally-normal cycle under your belt (given your age) UNLESS you are sick. Some of the drugs being prescribed are seriously dangerous and shouldn’t be given to healthy people - the only reason I’m happy taking them is because I’m sick normally.

Obviously, try immune treatment if you have out-of-range immune results *AND* unexplained rashes, an autoimmune disease, a family history of autoimmune disease, unexplained fevers, joint pains, joint damage, unexplained itching, fatigue, or an unexplained probably-immune disease like fibromyalgia or ME/CFS 😊

It’s worth mentioning that ARGC (who I saw for monitoring for my first pregnancy) know &!&@&£!! 🤬 about the immune system. They were somewhere between shocked, confused and borderline abusive when dealing with a person with an actual symptomatic (but undiagnosed) disease.

Sorry for the rant and being so negative about immunes - all the best of luck with your cycle 🥰


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Londonwriter said:


> I'm 41 and have two boys. Does anyone know how bad an AMH of 4.8 is? It is worth going for another round of IVF?


Hiya! is your 4.8 pmol or ng measurement? Mine is 2.5pmol and yet, I managed to get pregnant (currently 11w) and I'm 42


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

SuperMaria said:


> Hiya! is your 4.8 pmol or ng measurement? Mine is 2.5pmol and yet, I managed to get pregnant (currently 11w) and I'm 42


4.8 pmol, sadly... 

It's great to know you're pregnant at 42!  I know it's possible to get pregnant for people in their 40s without fertility problems, but fertility issues in your 40s are so tied up with age-related primary infertility that I assume they're automatically related, even though I've had fertility issues since at least my early 30s!!


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Londonwriter said:


> 4.8 pmol, sadly...
> 
> It's great to know you're pregnant at 42!  I know it's possible to get pregnant for people in their 40s without fertility problems, but fertility issues in your 40s are so tied up with age-related primary infertility that I assume they're automatically related, even though I've had fertility issues since at least my early 30s!!


@Londonwriter I had an initial consultation with a clinic which told me that it wasn't possible for me getting pregnant due to my AMH 2.5pmol and my age, and the only way was to accept donor eggs...I'm glad I didn't listen them and shopped around! I also had fertility issues since my mid 30s (unknown reason, done all the tests and came up ok!)

So for you 4.8pmol you're at the borderline, I believe there are still chances for a good response!


----------

